# The official NJ rag on PaulMac Herf!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Seems like we need to properly welcome New Jersey's newest adopted son properly. And he is getting married. And what better way to celebrate both of these events then a Jersey herf? 

As of right now the date is set for Saturday July 21st at whippany JR's. 12-10, all day herf. Be sure to bring cigars and be prepared to give Paul some serious hazing before he takes the marriage plunge (which he vowed he'd never do lol).

I can pretty much guarantee that Mike, Joed, and Tom (pbsangwich) will be there. I'm sure I can also get Germantown Rob to make an appearance. 

Herf is open to all CSers!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> *which he vowed he'd never do lol*


Some of us will be there in spirit.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I gotta check on this.....airfare or car and if I can do this one.

I would like to rag on him a bit as well. ....................Pondering here.....


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ragging on PaulMac is one of my favorite pastimes. Why does NJ have to be so far away?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

see a lotta talk so far lol


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Do we have to be present to rag on him? Can't we call in our abuse?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

im there!

lets see if gtown rob, or ronny wanna ride up with me...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Count me in! I am good at busting on people.:ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> see a lotta talk so far lol


Didnt we hear this statement when a certain someone  said he would never smoke a pipe. Look what happened there.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Count me in! I am good at busting on people.:ss


as long as they dont cry about it, months later...

which remids me, remember what you said about me last halloween...im pi$$ed....


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Hmmm let's see I've been married a month so I know the pain, and still have the bruises. Someone send me a pic of paulmac so I can prepare my jokes.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Hmmm let's see I've been married a month so I know the pain, and still have the bruises. Someone send me a pic of paulmac so I can prepare my jokes.


thats all you need is a pic? you're good!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Argh I could make it if it was the following week, but alas, that weekend I have plans with my gf for my birthday :c

Wish I could make it...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RedBaron said:


> Hmmm let's see I've been married a month so I know the pain, and still have the bruises. Someone send me a pic of paulmac so I can prepare my jokes.


I have a pic.....










Damn Tom! If we change the dates up i'll let ya know.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks, Joe, but don't alter plans on my account. The 28th is only tentatively clear anyway. I would hate to have you move it and then find out I can't do it then either! Besides the fact that the herf isn't for or by me so I shouldn't matter a whole lot anyway :ss


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> see a lotta talk so far lol


I think that there is a good chance that we might have to hurt you a little for trash talk like that!! If you're gonna be a Jersey Boy, we gotta teach you about respect first. 

Anybody wanna come watch!


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Tazman will try to appear also. Hey, did you guys consider holding it at our club just 9 miles from JR and you can BYOB? Check out our pictures at www.metrocigar.com

Tazman



pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Thanks, Joe, but don't alter plans on my account. The 28th is only tentatively clear anyway. I would hate to have you move it and then find out I can't do it then either! Besides the fact that the herf isn't for or by me so I shouldn't matter a whole lot anyway :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

joed said:


> I think that there is a good chance that we might have to hurt you a little for trash talk like that!! If you're gonna be a Jersey Boy, we gotta teach you about respect first.
> 
> Anybody wanna come watch!


He's got to learn to eat Pork Roll...


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

But first you gotta teach him about Taylor Ham! :ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I don't even know who PaulMac is...
But I'd like to make this...

Count me in.

B:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> But first you gotta teach him about Taylor Ham! :ss


Taylor Ham rules! We have White Castle too :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Taylor Ham rules! We have White Castle too :tu


OHHHHH... Sliders, we don't have any White Castles left down here...


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> OHHHHH... Sliders, we don't have any White Castles left down here...


White castles ... ummm ... don't forget the imodium


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> I think that there is a good chance that we might have to hurt you a little for trash talk like that!! If you're gonna be a Jersey Boy, we gotta teach you about respect first.
> 
> Anybody wanna come watch!


You wanna beat him up and steal his wallet after the herf!? :bx


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> You wanna beat him up and steal his wallet after the herf!? :bx


You should do it before the herf and use his money for the booze...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DriftyGypsy said:


> You should do it before the herf and use his money for the booze...


That ain't gonna be enough. Paul can freaking drink :al:tu


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I realize I've been out of the loop for a while and haven't seen Paul in months, but when did he move to Jersey? And why in hell would anyone choose to do such a thing?:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Malik23 said:


> I realize I've been out of the loop for a while and haven't seen Paul in months, but when did he move to Jersey? And why in hell would anyone choose to do such a thing?:r


He herfed with the Jersey crew once and he was hooked! :tu:ss


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> I realize I've been out of the loop for a while and haven't seen Paul in months, but when did he move to Jersey? And why in hell would anyone choose to do such a thing?:r


I think that there might be a girl involved :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joed said:


> I think that there might be a girl involved :r


Yes, that too. It definetly was not the sushi :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Shameless bump. Two more weeks people! :tu:ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

If you will have me, I would like to join the festivities.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

NOW, it's two weeks! :dr


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I am down for the cause. I have only met a few people from the Jersey crew.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

trainwrek said:


> I am down for the cause. I have only met a few people from the Jersey crew.


The more the merrier. Just come prepared to givr a good hazing :tu


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I've decided I am bringing some tobacco leaf and am going to roll a Smitty Cazadore. :ss


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

I plan to be there. :tu


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am bummed to miss this but alas my brother in law is getting married that day and the pregnet wife would kill me if I got there a little late lol. We will have to have a post wedding herf to see what balls are left.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cabinetsticker said:


> I plan to be there. :tu


Excellent! I've got something for you too chris


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I love it when my own stupidity makes me happy, the wedding is this sat and I am free the following sat. I plan on being there :tu


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I love it when my own stupidity makes me happy, the wedding is this sat and I am free the following sat. I plan on being there :tu


Yippy Skippy!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

germantown rob said:


> I love it when my own stupidity makes me happy, the wedding is this sat and I am free the following sat. I plan on being there :tu


ALRIGHT! :tu


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I love it when my own stupidity makes me happy, the wedding is this sat and I am free the following sat. I plan on being there :tu


Katy, bar the Door! :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I love it when my own stupidity makes me happy, the wedding is this sat and I am free the following sat. I plan on being there :tu


wanna car pool?

I'LL DRIVE!!!

(to those that have herfed with rob, you know why)


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> Katy, bar the Door! :r


mike, grab the bacon!! PLEASE!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> wanna car pool?
> 
> I'LL DRIVE!!!
> 
> (to those that have herfed with rob, you know why)


yeah baby, I can go out and play :al.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I've decided I am bringing some tobacco leaf and *am going to roll Smitty's Cazadore*. :ss


What the.......

Maybe I misunderstood the meaning of hazing?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

This sounds like a good time
It's still at JR's correct?

Brian


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> This sounds like a good time
> It's still at JR's correct?
> 
> Brian


Whippany JR's yes.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

GREAT.

Because of Justin's BBQ Herf I will actually know a handful of people here....just not the man of honor.

B:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> GREAT.
> 
> Because of Justin's BBQ Herf I will actually know a handful of people here....just not the man of honor.
> 
> B:ss


Cool, look forward to meeting you!

Only 9 days away! :bl:tu


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> What the.......
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood the meaning of hazing?


LOL!!! Bastage!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

It's getting closer...:dr


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

A big herf in my own backyard and I can't come out and play


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> A big herf in my own backyard and I can't come out and play


I hear ya. I was just reminded by the woman that I have to go to a wedding that day. Kinda pissed about that. Have fun guys.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Man, what a bunch of Mary's! :r Haven't you ever heard of the stomach flu, sprained ankles, car trouble...

Geez, it's all about priorty's guy's, make a stand, be a man...:fu


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Any straggler's? :w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

trainwrek said:


> I hear ya. I was just reminded by the woman that I have to go to a wedding that day. Kinda pissed about that. Have fun guys.


I'm in the same boat as Dan. I didn't know we're suppose to attend my wife's godson's christening.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Depending of if my heart gives out (Thanks to eating two packs of Mikes bacon!) I will be there.


Just kidding, I will be there at 2ish!! :ss


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> mike, grab the bacon!! PLEASE!


Dude, my sweat smells like blts! It rocks, but is kinda gross at the same time.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I'm in the same boat as Dan. I didn't know we're suppose to attend my wife's godson's christening.


THREE Mary's on the same page!!! :2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Some of us will be there in spirit.


:tpd:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Some of us will be there in spirit.


and some of us will be there


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

There is a good strong chance I will be there... Smitty can you PM me exact address so I can get directions from G/F's house in Norristown. :ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> There is a good strong chance I will be there... Smitty can you PM me exact address so I can get directions from G/F's house in Norristown. :ss


dude, where in norristown is your g/f from? i grew up in n-town!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> dude, where in norristown is your g/f from? i grew up in n-town!


I'd like to report a code 135, threadjack in progress. Suspect is heavily armed with meaningless bs and mindless banter, please be advised! :bx


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> dude, where in norristown is your g/f from? i grew up in n-town!


dude... she just moved there a couple of years ago... she's originally from Royersford/Limerick area...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DriftyGypsy said:


> There is a good strong chance I will be there... Smitty can you PM me exact address so I can get directions from G/F's house in Norristown. :ss


Addy sent! Only four more days to go! :tu


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I'd like to report a code 135, threadjack in progress. Suspect is heavily armed with meaningless bs and mindless banter, please be advised! :bx


:r:r


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> I'd like to report a code 135, threadjack in progress. Suspect is heavily armed with meaningless bs and mindless banter, please be advised! :bx


Classic Chris. :r:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm getting pumped. I hope eveyone has thought of something mean to say Paul :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm getting pumped. I hope eveyone has thought of something mean to say Paul :tu


I figured we would just make him smoke DeNobili's


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> I figured we would just make him smoke DeNobili's


Smitty's got much worse cigars than that! :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> Smitty's got much worse cigars than that! :r


Indeed. I got some extra special cigars for this herf


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

One day left... see youse guys soon...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm getting pumped. I hope eveyone has thought of something mean to say Paul :tu


It has been pointed out to me that I would have no trouble in that department hahahahaha j/k Guys

You guys are going to have to help me out here....
I don't even know the guy.

What time is set for JR's?
I have a 1.5 - 2 hr. ride (it is supposed to be nice tomorrow, I think I'll take the scooter)

See you tomorrow
JoeD you're not bringing a gun are you? (a little humor there)

B


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> One day left... see youse guys soon...


Wouldn't be a "Jersey" herf without the "youse"! lol


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It has been pointed out to me that I would have no trouble in that department hahahahaha j/k Guys
> 
> You guys are going to have to help me out here....
> I don't even know the guy.
> ...


We start at noon and go till it closes at 10. Anywhere in between that time period


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> Wouldn't be a "Jersey" herf without the "youse"! lol


Youse bringin' some bacon Mike? :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Youse bringin' some bacon Mike? :dr


Whats that,a Boston accent I hear there........:r


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I've been to JR's in Whippany but I was only in the Humidor and front area.
Is there a place to hang out and smoke inside....

Did I hear right that there is a Bar?

I was there VERY early on in my cigar career (a couple months ago)

I know there are table out front.

B


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I've been to JR's in Whippany but I was only in the Humidor and front area.
> Is there a place to hang out and smoke inside....
> 
> Did I hear right that there is a Bar?
> ...


As soon as you walk in the front doors hang a right past the security guy. You'll walk into the bar. Go past the bar and make another right and you'll see the lounge. I'll be there right around twelve, will be hard to miss us


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Today's The Day...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

leavin DE now!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't forget the pictures!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

11:07am
I am just sitting down to my first cup of coffee.
If I get outta here by 12 it will be good.
I'm thinking around a 2:00 arrival.

See you guys in a few hours
(Not that you will see this post till after you get home because all you people get up at ungodly hours of the morning....hahahha <= joke there Gentlemen)

Brian


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sleeeping in feels good. Gonna down a big mug of coffee then i'm on my way.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Don't forget the pictures!!


:tpd:

Give it to him today !!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Give it to him today !!


:tpd:

Git him good!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Guess I am the Early Bird.... first wanna thank Smitty, Joed and raisin for hosting this herf.... PaulMac you need to learn to be on time... if you are late for your wedding like you were yesterday well... it was a plaeasure meeting everyone who attended and Linda says thank you guys for making her feel welcome and thanks again raisin for that delightful Quai d'Orsay, she also asks Justinphilly how come you drive so slow .

It was a delightful time and event though PaulMac was *THREE HOURS* late, call his fiancée *FOUR* times and was the *FIRST* to leave. RedBaron well, when we got there poor Chris was smoking the most gawd awful cigar you can imagine. Now while I am sure that there is good tobacco grown in Pennsylvania, Kentucky and Tennessee not of that tobacco was in these things. JR's did not allow cameras... but I did sneak off one shot...

So it was a great pleasure to meet Redbaron, Justinphilly, GermantownRob, GTS, GrtndpwrflOz, Joed, Virtual Smitty, raisin and of course the infamous PaulMac... Linda wanted me to make sure I thanked you guys for her as well, so thanks...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

That there is a look of sheer pain and disgust!! :hn

First and foremost I love coming up to Whippany (even though it took me 4 hrs!!), to hang with Joed,Raisin and Smitty, you guys rock!! I had a great time meeting Linda, Paulmac and Drifty aka #1 Parrothead aka Jack Sparrows evil uncle! 

Smitty, what can I say you tested me this time, luckily I passed. That makes the score 2-0 me, in regards to me making it through those nasty, nasty smokes. 

Joed,Paulmac,Smitty-My wife asked me why I had a shoe print the back of my shirt, I infrmd her I am beginning a pipe hobby, she immediatly blamed cabinetsticker, I told her it was some guys in North Jersey, she was a lil cranky, but its all good now (ahh the miracles of David Yurman.com!)

Great day fellas!!! Can't wait to do it again!!!:ss:tu

(Paulmac served GtownRob, who is now known as a "paper tiger"!!)


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

DriftyGypsy said:


> It was a delightful time and event though PaulMac was *THREE HOURS* late,


I blame Joe for scheduling after I had to work lol, I managed to grab about 2 hours sleep, drive down, check into hotel and drive up....so blame him lol I was proud to even be awake lol


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> I blame Joe for scheduling after I had to work lol, I managed to grab about 2 hours sleep, drive down, check into hotel and drive up....so blame him lol I was proud to even be awake lol


excuses excuses. it sounds to me like you've gone ... well ... soft.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> I blame Joe for scheduling after I had to work lol, I managed to grab about 2 hours sleep, drive down, check into hotel and drive up....so blame him lol I was proud to even be awake lol


Whoa! You got a job? And how many times can you incorporate "lol" into one run-on sentence?  lol

(I couldn't be there for the herf, but might as well get my ragging on PaulMac in nonetheless.) lol

your friend, lol


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

The Professor said:


> excuses excuses. it sounds to me like you've gone ... well ... soft.


Soft isn't the word we used at the herf... the boy is seriously whipped...
 and I think he loves it...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Professor said:


> excuses excuses. it sounds to me like you've gone ... well ... soft.


Paul, what happened to you .

Herf.........you used to be the first one there.

Are we getting a bit whipped and comfortable.

Man I wish I could have come there. You going to be in Conn at all. I will come up and treat for lunch and we can go to Luckys.

We can either go for Sushi or we can go for Sushi.....let me know.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Soft isn't the word we used at the herf... the boy is seriously whipped...
> and I think he loves it...


Many a feller has been afflicted by the whipped syndrome(know first hand). Congrats Paul on that my brother. Theres that special person for everyone(Paul is proof), who'd a thunk it? Pretty damn fine group of folks fer that shendig!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn I'm pissed I missed this one. Looks like it was a solid herf. :tu Though, I expect nothing less from this crew!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I spend weeks getting ready and them moving and somehow missed this whole thing. Paul, sorry I couldn't make this one, been a bt busy but I think that a new CT HERF is in order so the CT herf crew can roast you properly.


----------

